# distance you can run PVC conduit from load side of meter socket to house penetration to panel



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't normally use PVC for my services but in this case the property owner requested it. I could not find any reference that limits this application. it's going to amount to about 13' around a corner at ground level, which eliminates the need for a roof penetration and the use of 2" ridged. It's kind of a trade off because the extra wire makes up for the cost of the 2" ridged. Plus, the roof penetration is through a flat membrane roof that I'm not completely comfortable with. thanks for your thoughts and advice.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Not more than 360 degrees without a pull point.


----------



## RUSKES (6 mo ago)

3 feet under ground


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

PVC can not be run exposed outside where I live. The sun will fry it in less than 2 years, even if it is painted.

Your concept has a few holes, That low subject to physical damage has to be considered. 

Not enough information for a real answer.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

SWDweller said:


> PVC can not be run exposed outside where I live. The sun will fry it in less than 2 years, even if it is painted.
> 
> Your concept has a few holes, That low subject to physical damage has to be considered.
> 
> Not enough information for a real answer.


I'm in Michigan. However, Good point. I don't like that either. wherever


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would definitely bury it. I personally would not want PVC exposed at ground level around a corner without overcurrent protection.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

No code reference prohibiting it? Asking for a friend


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ask your AHJ. 

My code book also doesn't tell me not to lick live wires. Doesn't make it a good idea though.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Ask your AHJ.
> 
> My code book also doesn't tell me not to lick live wires. Doesn't make it a good idea though.


Good one


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you. all of my first thoughts are supported


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

my area allows sch80 PVC to be exposed


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

myenergy said:


> Thank you. all of my first thoughts are supported


If you do decide to run it on the wall of the building check the wire bending space required for the Service Entry Conductors. I don't imagine that you would want to use double 90° bends to get around the corner and an LB may have to be of the oversize or "Mogul" type to meet the required bending space were the conductors go through the back hub of the LB. Also include an expansion fitting in the longer portion of the run.

As for putting the PVC underground be sure that you use an expansion coupling between the meter socket enclosure and the surface of the Earth.

You might want to check the utility's service standards to see if they offer an underground service from the base of the pole to the meter enclosure. Since most electric utilities provide the wires for that run you might save money and improve the appearance of the whole installation.

Tom Horne


----------

